# Painting Briggs Gas Tank



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

I painted the metal gas tank on my tiller. I used the 99 cent spray paint from walmart. I let it dry for a couple days. It looked great. First time I spilled gas on it, it crinkled. What kind of spray paint should I have used?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Normally parts are powder coated at the factory, but not all of us have access to a powder coater so what I use is Dupli-Color Engine Enamel, its normally about $5-6 a can but its resistant to oils and gas plus withstands heat upto 500 degrees. Make sure the surface is perfectly clean and dry before applying, clean all surfaces with Emmery cloth and acetone.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

justin3 said:


> Normally parts are powder coated at the factory, but not all of us have access to a powder coater so what I use is Dupli-Color Engine Enamel, its normally about $5-6 a can but its resistant to oils and gas plus withstands heat upto 500 degrees. Make sure the surface is perfectly clean and dry before applying, clean all surfaces with Emmery cloth and acetone.


Sounds like a great idea. I'll give it a try. thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## NITROJC (Jan 12, 2008)

*Sharp Kid*



justin3 said:


> Normally parts are powder coated at the factory, but not all of us have access to a powder coater so what I use is Dupli-Color Engine Enamel, its normally about $5-6 a can but its resistant to oils and gas plus withstands heat upto 500 degrees. Make sure the surface is perfectly clean and dry before applying, clean all surfaces with Emmery cloth and acetone.


 I thought acetone would remove paint ??

Justin3, Where do you get off knowing so much at a young age ? LOL. 
I think that's great, and you could be a role model for my son.

I am presently repainting my 22 year old 8hp Briggs generator, and can use your "Expertise." I have used the Dupli-Color engine enamel paint to paint it, but it hasn't been field tested yet. Maybe your familiar with a primer .... RustCurb [rust preventative] sold, or made by Chase of the USA.
I went to their web site @ chaseproducts.com, but Could Not find the primer.
I don't know anything about primer paints, can they be of enamel base, if not water base ? Well Justin, I am counting on you to help here. Thank-You, Nitrojc.


----------



## NITROJC (Jan 12, 2008)

JUSTIN 3, - WHAT SAY YOU ? You've had 5 months to Think About It.
Thanks, Jim.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow I never knew this threat still existed, I just dont come on here as much as I used to. For something like an engine or generator which will get hot, you do not need to use a primer base, just prep the metal surfaces and get them smooth. They don't have to be down to bare metal, just a good way through the original paint and smooth with the surface. Prep the surface with a chemical such as acetone or paint thinner and then apply the Engine Emamel. Use about 3 coats, your 1st coat will act as ur primer.


----------

